# ct laws on becoming an emt-b



## ms88 (Feb 2, 2010)

im under 18 and i have been told that i cant become an emt until i turn 18 does anyone know if that is true(this is in ct)?


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 2, 2010)

You can be an EMT at 16 in Connecticut.  See page 5 of the following document:
http://www.ct.gov/dph/lib/dph/ems/pdf/emt_application.pdf


----------



## emtCourt31 (Feb 3, 2010)

You can become and EMT before youre 18 but most employers wont hire you until youre 18.

In California its 18 to work and most of the time 21 to be a driver.


----------



## dave3189 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of minors learning CPR and First Aid, but being certified as an EMT under 18 makes no sense.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 3, 2010)

CT is a little different than most states as it has a couple of ambulance services that use high school students as volunteers to staff their ambulances.  There was recently a thread on Darien Ambulance not too long ago which showed the teenagers as the driver of the ambulance as well as the EMT taking care of the patient.    What the ambulance service may save in salaries, they probably pay out in insurance.


----------



## DoubleOSpoon (Feb 7, 2010)

ms88 said:


> im under 18 and i have been told that i cant become an emt until i turn 18 does anyone know if that is true(this is in ct)?



I'm a volunteer firefighter in Connecticut, currently waiting on my results from my EMT-B exam. If you're under 18 years old you can get your Connecticut EMT cert, but you will not be able to apply for the national registry until you are 18.

As aforementioned, you may not be able to do much with it because of insurance issues. However, it's a great way to clock a year or two of experience if you get your certification and run on a volunteer crew. That is, if you have intentions of making a career out of it in the future.

Best of luck to you


----------

